# Mixed Cichlid Growout



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Here is a video of my mixed cichlid grow out tank. Keeping a number of cichlids in this tank until they are large enough for some of my other aquariums.


----------



## -N- (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice vid and editing skills  Beautiful cichlids an tank!


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

-N- said:


> Nice vid and editing skills  Beautiful cichlids an tank!


Thanks for watching


----------



## piranhaBill (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice video! Tank is amazing. Would love to see your other aquariums! Good job man!


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

piranhaBill said:


> Nice video! Tank is amazing. Would love to see your other aquariums! Good job man!


Thanks PB...I'll do a fishroom update hopefully soon


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Marcus! help me out.. I am just starting to try and video my tanks.. But having lousy luck. I have a base canon T3.. just been using the 18-55 lens it came with. Think I am bangin my head against the wall with this lens.. should I be using a different lens for this? Constantly having issues with depth of field and focus

I am nubbins to camera work..


----------

